# It happened



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

DH has a beeper for work. If it goes off, he has less than an hour to report in uniform with bags packed. 
There is a weekly test night where it goes off at a specific time. You always know what day and time it is when they start to go off.

Well, tonight, it happened and it's NOT test time. So, now, I'm in wait mode. Don't know if he's going anywhere, where he might go or when he's coming back. May or may not get a phone call either.  
Gotta love being a military spouse. <sigh>


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Hang in there.  We'll all be pulling for you and DH.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

((((HUGS))) It's rough, but we're here for you!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a husband who gets called out too. not as scarry as military and he can only be taken for up to 21 days. my thoughts are with you. Find a good distraction might i suggest a good read?
Sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm sorry, like another poster said (((((((Hugs))))))).


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I hope it works out ok, for you both *Googlegirl.*
God Bless you.
kjn


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Errrr... if your husband is in the military and gets called up for an action that is so secret that he can't even tell YOU where he's going, his mission objectives, or when he'll be back.......

...is it wise to publish this fact on the WORLD WIDE web where any/everybody on the entire planet who has a computer, modem or iPhone can read it?

I'm sorry if that sounds dickish, but... it's what you signed up for as a military wife.  You DON'T tell the entire world when your husband gets called up.

I hope you understand.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Errrr... if your husband is in the military and gets called up for an action that is so secret that he can't even tell YOU where he's going, his mission objectives, or when he'll be back.......
> 
> ...is it wise to publish this fact on the WORLD WIDE web where any/everybody on the entire planet who has a computer, modem or iPhone can read it?
> 
> ...


BJ has a good point... and something I never thought about when first reading this thread.

Thinking of ya'll... but please do consider what BJ said and not take it wrong... I do think he has the best of intentions with it.

While our thoughts are with sefivcemen and their families... maybe it is best if this is not discussed in an open forum, but that you go in person for support to others in your situation ( inknow most bases have that type of support system available). That does not mean we do not want to be supportive, but maybe the info is best not out there where anyone and their cat and dog can see (at least not the instant call-up with no detail... perhaps just a husband is serving in different local would be safer?)...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for understanding, TM.  I didn't want to sound like a jerk, but.... it's sensitive info, yanno?  There's a pretty good chance that the people Googlegirl's husband is being rushed off to deal with have computers and Internet access too.

Keep the faith and keep your chin up, Googlegirl.  But remember that loose lips DO, in fact, sink ships.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Errrr... if your husband is in the military and gets called up for an action that is so secret that he can't even tell YOU where he's going, his mission objectives, or when he'll be back.......
> 
> ...is it wise to publish this fact on the WORLD WIDE web where any/everybody on the entire planet who has a computer, modem or iPhone can read it?
> 
> ...


Jim,

I have been a military spouse for a long time and grew up as a military brat. 
There was NO sensitive information in my post at all. For all you know or I know, he could have gone in to help with the 1st lady's trip to our post. It's been on the news all week that she will be here today.

Believe me, I know, what I can and can't say in public.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hang tough Googlegirl - My DH was active duty Marine for 11+ years and we have been civilian now for 15 years.  I have on my favorite and now quit ratty sleepshirt that says "If you think it's hard being a Marine, try being a Marine's Wife" - your job is as tough as his keeping home and family going while he is gone.  My love and prayers are with you.


----------



## rshives (Feb 19, 2009)

I was in the United States Cavalry and served in the first gulf war and my wife will know what you are going through.  For us its different, we know what we are there to do and we go do it, but for you spouses who have no idea as to whats going on, it must be very difficult. Hang in there and God bless you and your family.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Know that our prayers are with you and DH.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Again with the "hugs". I had a Marine husband during vietnam and it was hard not knowing where he was or what he was doing. Sometimes you think your whole life is just waiting. Hang in there.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Googlegirl - it's ok - but BJ does have a point, the baddies know more than we give them credit for and guess a lot more. Maybe you ought to make up a generic comment like "it happened - need hugs" and no one other than those who have read this post would know and send nothing but HUGS and best wishes


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

crebel said:


> Hang tough Googlegirl - My DH was active duty Marine for 11+ years and we have been civilian now for 15 years. I have on my favorite and now quite ratty sleepshirt that says "If you think it's hard being a Marine, try being a Marine's Wife" - your job is as tough as his keeping home and family going while he is gone. My love and prayers are with you.


I have that same shirt..My husband retired 5 years ago after 21 years.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG! Don't scare me like that! I thought you'd broken your Kindle!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't even imagine what you are going through.  I hope everything turns out ok and that he comes home right away.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Hang tough Googlegirl - My DH was active duty Marine for 11+ years and we have been civilian now for 15 years. I have on my favorite and now quit ratty sleepshirt that says "If you think it's hard being a Marine, try being a Marine's Wife" - your job is as tough as his keeping home and family going while he is gone. My love and prayers are with you.


I had a similar coffee mug (but A.F., not Marine) - gave it to my daughter when she became an A.F. wife.

Hope your husband was indeed just called to the base for the first lady, Googlegirl. (And I did notice that you said you didn't know if he was actually going anywhere  )


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Prayers said for you and your DH............I hope he's alright!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

When the Good Lord was creating Military wives, he was into his 6th day of overtime. An Angel appeared and said, "Are you having a lot of trouble with this one? What's wrong with the standard model?"

The Lord replied, "Have you seen the specifications on this order? They need to be completely independent, possess the quality of both mother and father during cruises, be a perfect hostess to four or 40 with an hours notice, run on black coffee, handle every emergency imaginable without a manual, and be able to carry on cheerfully, even if they are pregnant or have the flu. They must move around the world if need be on a moments notice, have a kiss that can heal anything from a child's torn valentine to her husband's weary day, have the patience of a saint when waiting for the ship to come in and have six pairs of hands."

The Angel shook her head slowly and said, "Six pairs of hands! No Way!"

And the Lord answered, "Don't worry; we'll create other Military wives to help. Besides, it's not the hands that are causing the problem; it's the heart. The heart must swell with pride in her husband, sustain the ache of separations, beat on soundly and strongly when it's too tired to do so, and be large enough to say "I understand" when she really doesn’t and say "I love you" regardless."

"Lord," said the Angel, touching his arm gently, "Go to bed and get some rest. You can finish this tomorrow."

"I can't stop now," said the Lord. "I am so close to creating something unique. Already this model heals herself when she is sick, can put up six unexpected guests for the weekend, wave goodbye to her husband from a pier, runway, or depot and fully understand that it is important that he leave."

The Angel circled the model of the Military wife very slowly, looked at it closely and sighed' "It looks fine, but it's too soft."

"They might look soft;" replied the Lord excitedly, "but they have the strength of a lion. You would not believe what this woman can do or endure."

Finally, the Angel bent over and gently ran her fingers across the Lord's creation. "There's a leak," she announced. "Something is wrong with the construction. I am not surprised that it has cracked. You are trying to put too much into this model."

The Lord appeared offended at the Angel's lack of confidence. "What you see is not a leak," said the Lord. "It's a tear."

"A tear? What is it there for?" Asked the Angel.

The Lord replied, "It's for joy, sadness, pain, disappointment, loneliness, pride and a dedication to all the values that they and their spouses hold dear!"

"You're a genius!" Exclaimed the Angel.

The Lord looked somberly at the Angel and replied... "I didn't put it there."

-- Author Unknown


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Luv - I have never seen this particular poem and just printed it.  It is the perfect description of a military wife, especially the part about not worrying because He is creating other military wives to help.  Every other military family becomes your family.  Thanks for sharing, you started my day off with a smile and lots of memories.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's my favorite. It got me through many, many deployments and separations. I keep the Marine Wife version on my Kindle as well. I also have it framed and hanging in my foyer across from the beautiful shadow box with a flag and my husbands ribbons and medals they gave hime when he retired.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Home is where the <Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps, Army> sends you. . . . .

Ann
(DH is retired Naval Officer)


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you eveyone for the great comments. 
DH came home the next day, he wasn't needed.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ohhh,  big sigh of relief for you!

I'm assuming he got lots of hugs and


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> Thank you eveyone for the great comments.
> DH came home the next day, he wasn't needed.


So he's home (yay) and your Kindle isn't broken (whew). Life sounds good for you right now 

(of course he's needed ...by you.  )


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm very late to the thread......but whew.

And by the way...I just finished reading "The Day After He Left for Iraq" It wasn't the perfect book but it was eye-opening to me.

Again, whew!  I'm glad all is well at your house.

Deb


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

So thankful you DH was not deployed. Also, Luv, that is a beautiful story. I will have to print it out. My daughter is getting married this summer, and her fiance is enlisting in the AF as a pilot. I will have to put this together in something for her.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm glad he made it home safely and quickly! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am glad that there is homecoming. I can remember never getting excited outwardly on his leaving and never telling my kids of his expected date home.  He had more then once got extended out and diverted to another location. but he has always come home and we always had fun then and this is what the kids and I have learned. always happy at returns 
Sylvia


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad its over for you


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice, the relief must be good.


----------

